# Poppy is 13 weeks!



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW there are so many dinky little pups on here these last few days, Poppy seems huge in comparison but she is still so cute and still melting our hearts every day!

She can now do sit, paw, down, twist, roll over, jump, woof and our favourite, 'bang!' to command, most of the time only for food/treats but I'm sure we'll get there!

She is 13 weeks now and still doing very well. Sleeping for 12 hours at night, still without wetting the bed which must be some kind of scientific record as she has to pee every hourish when she is awake!!!

Still on JamesWellbeloved food and she now has same brand treats, little bones which are great for training. Absolutely adores peanut butter frozen kong too!!!

Hope everyone is having a nice day I am having a great hour or so pretending to work but looking at everyone's new puppy photos/stories!

Also just set up pitapata which is also quite an achievement for me combining websites and codes etc! It is pretty straight forward for anyone who thinks it might be too complicated, it's really not!

Oh and I almost forgot the reason I am on this thread title, some photos!

Just a few from the week...

'Poppy, SIT!' .... 'No mummy, I know that the camera isn't a treat so I'm going to stand here and look pretty instead...'









Just this week Poppy has grown big enough to jump onto and off the sofa! Goodbye clean, fluffy, cream sofa!!!









And this one just because she looks so cute (she does have eyes somewhere!)










Annie and a woof woof from Poppy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like Poppy is doing really well, she looks adorable too. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Sue, I'm really not sure about weight. I have tried to weigh her on the kitchen and bathroom scales but she won't stay still enough for either. Funny, when she is at the vets making a fuss of her she would have happy sat still on the scalses for 5 minutes!!!When she was 12 weeks she was 2.3kg so I think she must be nearing or at 3kg as she has had a real growth spurt, probably thanks to all the peanut butter!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Poppy is really lovely, but do you find it hard to see their eyes on photos, x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Aw look at flossy, they could be sisters! Yes it is hard to see her eyes a the best of times but even worse to try and get her looking in the right direction, keeping still, and with eyes visible...IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

most of the pictures ive taken of Flossy look like she as no eyes lol.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Poppy is just so cute and she is doing so brilliantly with all her commands - what does she do when you say "Bang"?!!

Good grief, sleeping for 12 hours overnight without a wee - how amazing and fantabulous at her age  How on earth did you do that 

Photos are lovely and funny that your sofa is no longer safe! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She is so proud of herself for making it up onto the sofa, she looks lovely and so does your pita pata x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies!

Karen, when we do 'bang' she rolls over on to her back with paws in the air to pretends to be dead...! Probably a bit weird thinking about it but we saw it on the internet and it was pretty easy to teach her and she looks so so cute doing it!

With the sleep thing, it just gradually happened! When we first got her she was going to sleep at 11pm....This was much later than what we would have chosen and we were struggling to stay awake and so was she! We ended up having looooong evenings of trying to stop her napping from 8pm so she would sleep through. When she got better at this we starting putting her to bed at 9pm and then just going up stairs and pottering around. Now this is the same for 7/8pm, after she has her dinner and done her business we put her to bed and then go upstairs (we have TV upstairs rather than sitting in the living room with her!)....now we don't hear a peep from her until 7/8am or whenever we get up! She does approx 3 wees in a row and always a poo first thing but I have no idea how she can possibly hold it in!!! I guess they adapt to your lifestyle and routine so well it's just a matter of trial and error and whatever is best for you. Our house works well as we are happy upstairs for a bit in the evening so she isn't disturbed but I can imagine if everyone is downstairs and pottering around it wouldn't be so easy to put to bed early!

Was that short and sweet?! Sorry....what an essay!

Other Karen...yes she is VERY proud of herself and still looking for praise every time she jumps up on the sofa! She has started trying to jump up with toys but they usually get in the way so she ends up in a heap on the floor!!!

Poppy is off with daddy to the office this morning so mummy can get ready in peace without a little rascal watching her shower and pee!

Have a good day everyone!

Annie and Poppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Hi Sue, I'm really not sure about weight. I have tried to weigh her on the kitchen and bathroom scales but she won't stay still enough for either. Funny, when she is at the vets making a fuss of her she would have happy sat still on the scalses for 5 minutes!!!When she was 12 weeks she was 2.3kg so I think she must be nearing or at 3kg as she has had a real growth spurt, probably thanks to all the peanut butter!


To find out what she weighs, weigh yourself holding her and then without holding her, subtract and voila! Took me ages to realise this after spending so long trying to get Obi to sit on the scales!!! Lovely pics btw. Isn't it a pain that you can't see their eyes on the photos


----------

